
Front-end showdown metrics - eavichay
https://rawgit.com/krausest/js-framework-benchmark/fd5e18032c37921afb2d5fdfa6b8041d6b8b0097/webdriver-ts-results/table.html
======
karmakaze
This is an amazing work and presentation. I've already spent a long time in
there, filtering and scrolling about. Even just knowing all the frameworks and
variants is handy. I'm sure I'll be referring back to this many times in the
future.

One improvement would be to encode the filters in the URL so that a view can
be shared.

